# [H]WH Fantasy & 40k [W] same, paypal



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright so I've been looking around and I've got odds and ends that can be traded away for the project I"m working on currently. 

Warhammer:
Wood Elves:
1 Battleforce Assembled. a few are primed black
3 Eternal Guard (Bare Metal)

High Elves: 
High Elf Chariot (Assembled)

40K:
Nids:
1 Carnifex Magnitized, bare plastic
1 Ravener (Painted Green and White)

Tau
80 Kroot (20 are painted, the rest are either primed or bare plastic)
5 OOP Stealth Suits

Orks:
15 Deffkoptas
1 Weirdboy 
Boyz 
Nobz

All Orks are bare

Wants:
Space Marines:
Command Squad
Chapter Masters
Space Marine Apothecary
Legion of the Damned
Razorback

Orks:
Tell me what you got as I only have what i mentioned above. 

Dwarfs:
Warriors
Dwarf Lord (any of them)
Gyrocopter
Flame Cannon

WoC:
Marauders
Knights
Chariot
Warriors Chosen

Paypal is always welcome! Please PM with questions and such. I have over 200 positive feedback on Ebay! (Willing to send to other nations on sales only, trades will be on a case by case basis)


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

What do you want for the Koptas?


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

We talking paypal or trade?


----------

